# [cups gtk+] Pas d'affichage de l'imprimante (resolu)

## loic430

Bonjour a vous,

Je viens actuellement de configurer mon imprimante via hplip et cups jusque la tout vas bien.

Sauf que dans la plupart des applications utilisant gtk+ seul les choix suivant apparaissent :

```

Imprimer dans un fichier

Imprimer vers LPR

```

Voici mon make.conf:

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=corei7 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

LINGUAS="fr"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

#VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau intel"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia intel"

USE="bindist mmx sse sse2 apache2 mysql php jpeg png"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

MAKEOPTS="-j6"

```

et mon package.use :

```

net-print/cups ppds dbus gnutls X jpeg nls pam

x11-libs/gtk+ png jpeg X cups nls

net-print/hplip X hpcups snmp scanner qt4 static-ppds

```

Merci de bien vouloir m'éclairer .Last edited by loic430 on Wed Apr 09, 2014 10:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

est-ce que le service cups est démarré ?

```
/etc/init.d/cupsd status
```

Et l'imprimante a-t-elle été ajoutée dans l'interface d'administration ? http://localhost:631 ?

----------

## loic430

Alors voila le résultat de la commande /etc/init.d/cupsd status:

```

* status: started

```

Et oui l'imprimante apparait bien dans les menus de configurations de cups.

Je peut même imprimer des documents avec libreoffice.

C'est justement ce qui me parait bizard   :Shocked: 

Merci pour ta réponse.

----------

## xaviermiller

mets le USE cups globalement, dans le make.conf, et fais 

```
emerge -DuNav @world
```

 pour qu'il soit pris en compte. Il se pourrait que toutes les applications installées n'aient le support de CUPS activé. En le mettant globalement, cela devrait s'arranger.

----------

## loic430

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide et effectivement tout est en ordre.

La magie des flags   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

En général, si tu veux qu'une fonction soit active partout, mets-la plutôt dans le make.conf. Le package.use est pour (dés)activer au cas par cas.

----------

